# FET AND CONTINUING TO BREASTFEED



## KimiS (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Just wondering if anyone is doing or has done a FET while continuing to breastfeed?  I am the proud mama of a beautiful/precocious 2 1/2 DD conceived via egg donor after trying for 6 yrs to conceive and getting 3 ectopic pgs then going on to have 3 failed IVF cycles before realizing my eggs were the problem!  I'm 40 years old and we are starting our FET with a tentative transfer date of March 26th.  I've been having regular periods for 8 months even while practicing on demand breastfeeding (sometimes it feels like that is all we do  )  My RE only required 2 normal periods before starting a FET cycle so I'm good.  He still wanted me to stop bf but my DD is NOT ready and I am a full supporter of child led weaning.  So... I'm not telling my RE that I'm still bfing and just crossing my fingers at this point.  All the research I've found says that none of the meds should be a problem and that there is only a very small chance that the body will reject a fetus while bfing (even smaller chance when the bfing child is over 2).  So, here we go!  Hoping there are others out there with similar experiences so we can share.  Blessings to you all. ~K


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I'm going to move you to the Hoping for Another Miracle section as I know there are ladies here who have had tx whilst still BF'ing - hopefully they'll 'see' you there and be able to give some more advice. Also, please do jump on the TTC another Miracle thread (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=219626.0).

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Kimi! 
There are ladies on here who have done FET while BFing, I'm sure they will find you! I was going to do a DIUI while BF but things didn't go exactly to plan and I finished up having to stop BF or lose the sperm. I couldn't risk losing the sperm so I stopped the BF and I'm really pleased to say we got a BFP first time!
Is there any chance you could do a natural FET cycle with no drugs at all? 
Lizi.x


----------



## KimiS (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Lizi!

Congratulations on your beautiful babies!!

thanks for responding to my post    I went back through all the earlier posts on this board and read the ones about cycling again while continuing to BF.  They are pretty mixed with positives and negatives.  

My RE said that the drugs are not the problem with continuing to BF while doing a FET.  The BCP may dry up my milk (which hasn't happened yet and I've been on it for 2 weeks now).  They don't think any of the others will pass through my milk to DD.  BUT, they don't want me to cycle and BF because it could possibly mess with the outcome (something about the slight chance of my body thinking it was still feeding and so aborting the fetus).  They have high success rates and so I think they don't want those messed with.  Also, my DD is 2 1/2 and doesn't really "feed" as much as just fiddles and gets comfort I think.  My clinic also doesn't do natural FET cycles (probably also because of their success rates).  Needless to say, I'm not telling them I'm still BFing.  My fingers are crossed behind my back.  

I think I will contact La Leche League and see if they have any additional information for me.  I just can't give up BFing right now.  I want it to be her idea.  Especially because there is no guarantee I will get a sibling for her just because I make her give up the booba.  Another frustrating aspect of the infertility rollercoaster!!  

xoxo... Kimi


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck Kimi! 
You might find this link helpful http://www.breastfeedingnetwork.org.uk/drugs-in-breastmilk.html
but your local LLL should also carry a book on drug interactions during breastfeeding in their lending library.
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Little late but I did concieve having a natural FET - my son naturally weaned when I was 20 weeks pregnant. 

How are things for you now?

x


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi KimiS,

I'm the same, going for FET (DE) and still bf my 2yrs6mths old boy.
Of course, we know children who have - willingly - stopped bf by now, but my boy is just not ready yet.
I did find that the BCP caused my milk supply to go down.  He's demanding to switch sides all the time and complains when it's empty!
Other than that, it's been fine.
Too many in the medical profession underestimate the importance of bf and want you to stop even when it's not absolutely necessary.
I'm glad somebody else thinks the same and carries on anyway (having looked into it first of course!).
Good luck with your cycle.

Dominique


----------

